

Apple: French Competition Council Rules That Any Carrier May Sell The iPhone - mdasen
http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/djf500/200812170557DOWJONESDJONLINE000441_FORTUNE5.htm

======
mdasen
Seems to me that they won't be able to enforce it. If Apple only sells the
iPhone to Orange, Orange's competitors can buy the phones and resell them free
of Apple threatening them, but this doesn't force Apple to sell them phones at
wholesale.

Hey, Apple could just offer the iPhone to Orange's competition at $1,000. It's
no longer exclusive, but I'd bet the competition wouldn't be clamoring for
units. There are always ways around these things.

